# detector de frecuencias



## arthur (Nov 14, 2006)

alguien sabe como realizar un detector de frecuencias? help me¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## chuko (Nov 14, 2006)

¿Un frecuencímetro?


----------



## arthur (Nov 14, 2006)

la verdad no c si sea lo mismo¡¡¡..podrias ayudarme o darme algun diagrama..segun lo que quiero hacer es es q pormedio de una bocina hable pasa por el circuito y visualizarlo en el osciloscopio..


----------



## chuko (Nov 14, 2006)

un analizador de espectro es lo que necesitas entonces


----------



## chuko (Nov 14, 2006)

Es mas facil hacerlo en una computadora que en un osciloscopio. Vienen mucros programas ya hechos para hacer eso, incluso con Matlab lo podes hacer


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 14, 2006)

el cooledit mismo lo hace y me parece que nero sound tambien, hay muchos programas para ello para pc , incluso para el calibraje de altavoces y en la mula tambien.


----------



## El nombre (May 20, 2007)

Aquí tienes uno con el NE567
http://www.x-robotics.com/hardware.htm#Detector de frecuencia NE567

Saludos


----------

